# powerhead dilemma



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

my purple chills under the powerhead so he really doesn't get current. i was thinkinng of switching the powerhead to the left side so he gets current but i'm afraid it'll tire him out bc he really doesn't leave the right back corner

?


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

If he's near the intake he's still fighting the current to a degree, just in the opposite direction (ie: swimming away from the sucking intake rather than towrads the pushing output flow)


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

switch it to reverse flow!! lol, does you powerhead have reverse?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

A 29 gal tank is on the small side. How much current you have going in there?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

check sig. no reverse flow. the intake is about 5-6" above him


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

it doesnt look like he's fighting the intake really


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

That's ok dude! He might just be resting or sumthin! We basically have the same setup(30gal with 301 Powerhead) and what I did was I put my powerhead in the rear/left corner of the tank with the nozzle pointing to the front/right corner of the tank for a nice flow and current! It's placed around 5"-6" above gravel and under it is my plant to kinda occupy the space beneath the powerhead! So from time to time my rhom likes to rest underneath the powerhead but is usually found just swimming around and chasing my pleco! Give it some time to adjust but if he still hides try to put sumthing underneath the powerhead so he can't go there anymore!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

mines more towards the top of the tank. well im leaving for school next week and next time ill be home will be thanksgiving so im going to i'll wait till then and see his personality then


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

you could always turn it off for a set time each day so he could rest if you think he will need it.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

nah i dont think u read it right. he's under the powerhead all the time so he really doesn't get that current coming at him ya know so i was thinking of switching it to the other side so he gets current but im afraid it'll tire him out. but im gonna think bout the timer


----------



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

in my 50 gallon i have a rena xp1 canister filter, penquin 330, 402 powerhead, and a maxi-jet 900 powerhead, with all of that in my tank there is tones of current my p's love it when they think no one is around they are swimming and darting all over the place. Maybe your p's are just shy when you are around try sneeking a peek.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

nah my purple doesnt change whether im here or not. ill see by thanxgiving how he gets


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Not all piranhas dig the current. I have a few that don't. That sounds like a solid sign to me that yours doesn't.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

he's been in that corner before the powerhead was there


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

exactly how long have you had the powerhead in the tank?


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Ohh he's shy! Try dimming or turning off the lights, putting him in a place where there isn't alot of people that pass by and maybe starve him from time to time(to look forward too feeding time)! Maybe that will help him become more aggressive!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

hmm. sh*t you know what i got it after my gold died which was memorial day weekend so it was before i got the purple. hmm i'm gonna disconnect the powerhead now and see what happens in the next week


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

well since i turned off the powerhead last night he has been swimming more, a lot more actually. dam there goes $20. do u think he'll like it when he's bigger?


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Awww what a hassel! Maybe you can try turning it on from time to time until he gets used to it or using the lowest output then putting it higher and higher as time passes by! My rhom freelly accepted it and I see him sometimes trying to fight the current or trying to brush his side through the bubbles!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

sh*t i forgot about the flow control lol


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Lol! You we're just letting him swim in it at full blast? Hehehe! Well mine is taking the full blast and liking it!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

dam it barely gives current on the lowest setting o well


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Yea I know! At first I was dissapointed since there wasn't so much flow but then I remembered to adjust it and I was happy! Maybe that slow current can help him get used to it!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The current is there, if he wanted to swim in it he would. Forcing your fish to swim in the current isn't going to make him any happier so what are you trying to accomplish exactly?


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

The best thing to do is, let your Piranha find out a spot where they feel most comfortable, current or no current. It can be right in front of the blower duct or far away from the powerhead. 
I've got a dozen swords in my tank and when the fish want to relax they simply find their spots among the plants where the current is less.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Fresh said:


> mines more towards the top of the tank. well im leaving for school next week and next time ill be home will be thanksgiving so im going to i'll wait till then and see his personality then


 Yer just leavin your P with your parents? They gonna take good care of it?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i'm not forcing my p to do anything. where are you reading? his spot is under the powerhead so he really wasn't getting any current i thought so i just put it on the low setting and he swims more now so i guess the high setting was too much for him. yea i'm leaving my p with my dad really my mom is not touching a dam thing. there are no problems he had p's in the past


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

and it's only 1 p in a 30g so it's not that much of a hassel. now if i had a shoal in a 100g then yea that would be a problem


----------

